# Interesting:



## PaulW (Jul 31, 2008)

Saw this heading down the highway:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Nice, the water extraction guys are trying to cut us out of the loop.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice. No plumbing license and they advertise as though they are plumbers.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> Nice. No plumbing license and they advertise as though they are plumbers.


Why don't you report it to the Florida CILB and see just how fast they jump on enforcement. Make sure to hold your breath.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Protech said:


> Why don't you report it to the Florida CILB and see just how fast they jump on enforcement. Make sure to hold your breath.


 



I know, I know. Enforcement is a joke in FL. 

I was at the supply house today and see a guy with a GC t-shirt at the counter buying angle stops, supply lines, etc. His shirt had a logo on it advertising, what else, kitchen and bath re-models...:furious:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

http://toxlaw.com/chatboards/remediation/topic6/8.30.06.07.06.13.html

I can't get this link to work, but be careful what you post about DriRite; they apparently sued someone for defamation and slander.


Edit: now this link is functioning.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> http://toxlaw.com/chatboards/remediation/topic6/8.30.06.07.13.html
> 
> I can't get this link to work, but be careful what you post about DriRite; they apparently sued someone for defamation and slander.


"file not found"


----------



## Radium (Dec 25, 2010)

I'm sick of looking at general buying plumbing parts. I think it's time to start sprinkler fitting courses, or something these average Joe contractors can't do.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

http://www.toxlaw.com/chatboards




edit: if you do a search for "Dririte in Florida" a link comes up to a lawsuit naming Dri Rite of Jacksonville, FL as plaintiff in a suit. I just can't get the link to work. If only RedWood were here when I need him...


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> www.toxlaw.com/chatboards/remediation/topic6/8.30.06.07.13.html


Page not found


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Protech said:


> Page not found


 



ProTech, go back to post #6, I got it to work. (I am not as good as you guys in posting links, pictures, etc.)


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Holy crap, there is like 30 complaints against this company.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

And if anyone says 'boo' to them or about them, you are sued.

Hence, my earlier warning.


----------



## rvaughnp (Nov 19, 2009)

I don't know the company, but i sure wouldn't hesitate to post my opinion. Let them spend their money contacting this and other websites, tract down each individual and then bring each to a courtroom. Defamation of character is hard to prove especially if it is a home owner commenting on work done at their residence.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

You cant be held liable if it is the truth or that you truly believed it was the truth


----------

